# separating by ages



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have a range of goat ages (and sexes). I have 5 year old boys, 3 month old girls, 3 month old boys, 1 month old boys, and 2 week old boys/girls.

I have found that the girls and boys can't really be together as the 3 month old boys aren't castrated yet. 

I have found that the babies can't be with the older boys at feeding time because I don't want the older boys eating the alfalfa.

My husband and I are planning some fencing and thinking we really just need 3 big pen/pasture areas - a girl pen, a young boy pen, and an old boy pen. 

I'm curious how other people keep all their goats separate or if you just mix them? At what age can you mix a 2 week old girl with a 3 month old girl?

Tonia


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

In my herd of goats i separate the bucks the first of July. the young bucks are fixed by the time they are three months old, so i don't worry about them. feeding is another matter. I have found that if you have separate feeders the bigger goats can not hog the feed. if you have special feed for your young then you need to separate them. I just let my goats in the barn and remove the ones i do not want. and feed the rest.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

rtdoyer said:


> I have a range of goat ages (and sexes). I'm curious how other people keep all their goats separate or if you just mix them? At what age can you mix a 2 week old girl with a 3 month old girl? Tonia


We ran all our kids together till about a year old or so then the does of all ages get put in one pen together. The boys were castrated at 3months so that wasn't an issue. We don't put our younger wethers in with the big boys until they are about 2yrs old. That way we can keep the feed seperate and keep the young boys growing. All the does were on the same feed ration so that wasn't an issue with them. Week old kids should be kept seperately from three month old kids until they are big enough to dodge trouble and keep out of the way. Seperate pens are the way to go. Also, if you have a buck, don't pen him right next to the does or the fence won't last a week.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

We have all our buck kids sold, wethered or separated from the does/doe kids before the breeding season starts, normally between two and four months old. (depending on when they were born) All of our brand-new (up to two/three day old) kids are kept separate with their mum, then when they are less than a week old they join all the rest of the does and doe kids, and (if it is before breeding season) all the wether and buck kids. The bucks and wethers are together out of breeding season, but in breeding season the wethers can run with the does (though separated at night) and the bucks are separate all the time. As soon as the buck/wether kids are six months or so (average four months) they go in with all the other bucks and wethers, and are fed extra grain and their milk separately. They share the bucks' normal hay and grain with them, as there is plenty of space for them to eat as well.
So, more simply:
All does and doe kids over three/four days old, together
All bucks and wethers over around four months old, together
Buck and wether kids under two-four months, with the does
All kids under three days old, with their mums and litter siblings, in kidding pens

Cheers,
Cazz


----------

